# White milky substance after BM



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

We have a 9 week old Toy Fox Terrier. Sometimes after he poops a few drops of a white, milky substance comes out. What is this? I am guessing it may be his anal glands expressing but I'm not sure. I have never noticed this with any other dogs. He was tested for worms on Wednesday so that isn't the problem.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would guess just mucous.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would not worry much at all. It is most likely just fluid from the anal glands, which is a good thing as healthy stools naturally express them.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

